# Green House gets a bath



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2020)

I decided it was time to power wash the GH after 3 yrs of neglect. The roof was the worse part getting all the grunge off. Total hours was around 7 with 5 of those hours operating the power sprayer but it was worth it. Initial spraying of the top half


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2020)

Nice and bright now


----------



## Ray (Mar 25, 2020)

You'll be amazed at the growth you get this spring.

Cleaning is the ONLY thing I don't miss, now that I don't have a greenhouse any longer.


----------



## troy (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice, solid setup!! Your catts will like it indefinitely, what are those paphs in bloom? Looks like a parashii hybrid...and the other one, looks like an anitum hybrid???


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 25, 2020)

Good job. Your plants are going to love you for it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2020)

Now you'll need shade cloth!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 25, 2020)

I think you guys are correct, the plants already loving it. Stephen is probably right too. It was very bright at 4PM today and the high was 87F on the max/ min thermometer. My wet wall wasn't set correctly so it never came on. That's been fixed but I discovered one of the three exhaust fans not working. All 3 need to run to make the wall efficient. I'll deal with it this weekend and get back on track for a strong growing season!


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder, I just did mine and it is amazing how much crap builds up over the course of a year without really being noticeable until the scrubbing starts.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 26, 2020)

SlipperKing said:


> I decided it was time to power wash the GH after 3 yrs of neglect. The roof was the worse part getting all the grunge off. Total hours was around 7 with 5 of those hours operating the power sprayer but it was worth it. Initial spraying of the top halfView attachment 18890
> View attachment 18891
> View attachment 18893


Inspiring.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2020)

Well, Stephen was right. I added another section of cloth to the west side of the roof. I also added a small section to the west wall. Before I took all the cloth off for cleaning the west was double layered but putting it back up I ended up with a single layer in the middle of the run. I left it that way to see how it would do. I ended up adding a pc there too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 28, 2020)

UPDATE: One of my three exhaust fans went out on me so replaced it today. A fairly simple project pull the protective hardware cloth off the inside and louver from the outside, throw the breaker, unwire and un- bolt it.



I needed the motor mount from the old unit to do the re-install so I fouled around trying to take the fan off the shaft. Finally I said the hell with it and got my torch out and burnt it off. LOL.

Here's the new one, it came out of my old A/C unit. The fan came off easley. Back up and running! 



Add the louver and test again


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2020)

nice work!!!


----------



## awesomei (Mar 30, 2020)

Good work! I just finished the same. Yes, It is so much brighter. Is a power washer fun to operate???


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2020)

awesomei said:


> Good work! I just finished the same. Yes, It is so much brighter. Is a power washer fun to operate???


You get a great upper body workout!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks good. Looks like no drought too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2020)

That's right Eric. That bad drought was in 2010! So long ago it seems now.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

I remember the ground cracking! That would scar me for life.


----------

